# How to work in MX, which visa and how...?



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, so I have been posting and figuring out which visas to obtain etc...(I am planning to move to Tulum in mid July)

FMM 180 days, must leave the country and obtaina new one upon reentry (but can't legally work in MX with this).

What about an FM3...? Can you obtain one without employment in MX....ex: have funds transferred into your personal bank account (I understand the requirement is something like $1200USD monthly) to prove income...and does this have to show a company transferring the funds?
To obtain an FM3 to WORK in MX, do you first have to be sponsored by an employer? How does this work exactly? If I were offered a job there, I would not be able to start to work legally right away?
Basically I am moving with savings but want to have a family member to hold the majority of the funds in the US and possibly transfer amounts to me in MX when needed...not sure if it is safe to deposit a large amount into a foreign bank or if it is possible all at once. I am working on finding employment in Tulum but as of now I don't have one secured. 
*saw this info, old thread on working-FM3


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

A few updates to the thread you linked:

This also applies to an FM2 (there are other differences between the two visas, but the parts about requirements for getting working permission are fairly similar).

FM3 and FM2 visas are being phased out and theoretically don’t exist any more, but everyone, including most Immigration officials, are still using those terms.

Instead of being sponsored by an employer, another route is to get permission to work independently. Or to start off sponsored by an employer and then convert it to independent permission.


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok...I heard the FM2 & FM3 were being phased into one visa BUT there are still differences in working, living, etc...Basically what would I have to do to obtain a FM3 without a job or current income...?
I will have $savings...would it prove my finances to have money transferred to my account in MX?
I am pretty sure that I need to secure employment BEFORE applying for a work visa...
The FM3 alone as i understand is good for a year and needed to open a bank account etc..
Just trying to figure out which option is best for my situation....any advice?


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

How do you work independently????


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As a freelancer, with multiple clients.


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

And you prove this how....? What are the requirements for filing this to get a visa? And do the clients have to be in MX?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Like many other things relating to visa processes in Mexico, what they ask of you may vary from place to place and at different times. How do you find out what you need? The only way I know of is to ask at the immigration office where you will be processed. If they say you need document X, then you need it. 

In my case, I had to produce a letter from one (Mexican) client describing some work I was doing for his company, and a letter that I wrote describing (very briefly) my activities. These two documents were instead of the letter from the sponsoring employer; otherwise all the requirements were the same as for a person sponsored by an employer.

I was converting from employer-sponsored work permission to independent permission, but I had not previously been an employee of my sponsor, rather I was also freelancing for them, and I already had other clients.

Another member of this forum got independent work permission a few years ago, and I hope she will weigh in with her experiences, too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Another member of this forum got independent work permission a few years ago, and I hope she will weigh in with her experiences, too.


Here I am! I teach English independently and first got my FM3 in 2008. To prove that I had the skills to teach English, Migración asked to see the certificate I received from a TEFL training program in Mexico City. I pay taxes every month on my earnings (with the help of an accountant) at my local bank, and when it's time to renew my visa, among all the other pieces of paper I have to hand over, I give them a copy of the most recent tax receipt from my bank. It's a little complicated to get started, but once you're in the system, it's not such a big deal. If you aren't considering teaching English, I really have no idea what sort of paperwork they'll ask of you at Migración. Your best bet is to wait till you're here and ask lots of questions at your local office.


----------

